# Who else is getting antsie?



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I do not know about the rest of you, but I have to say that I am getting a little anxious for the spring season to get some reports of the geese moving north, it is like the closer they get the less I sleep. Now for the past three years I have for one reason or another not been able to make it up to do any spring hunting, however this year I think that if I do not make it up there I am going to go postal on something or someone. This is worse than waiting for opening day of anything else. Tell me how the rest of you are doing.

Later JD :sniper:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I hate to admit it but I brought the ecaller out and play it very quietly at nite to help me fall asleep and I count snow geese instead of sheep. :lol: 

Alex


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

hey goosegrinder, all I did was build my 3rd mp3 player yesterday. And it worked. Still loading things today. Camo is being painted on the last call box. Son figured out new method to cover boxes. Without the forums and the goose huntin' cds, it would go rather slow. Watched the last new one yesterday. Thanks Jim Jones. "Snow Goose Fever " brought my temp down a few degrees, good medicine. 
Plenty of in your face shots there to see. 
We are from Verdigre, Ne so will be lookig at the same start as you. Unless you go South. Good luck on the waiting to everyone. We look forward to the posts from youall from the southern states. Keeps the edge off here. 
Never knew it would be like this. Seems to get worse each year. Can't wait to try out the new M2, and all the other toys from Jones, Bartz, Cabelas, Avery, Wing, etc. Dave


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Season opens tomorrow for us and we've got the trailer loaded and are getting ready to go set up the spread for the first time of the year. This is like being a virgin on prom night. :lol: I've got butterflies and my palms are sweaty!!!!


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

well at least you guys are close to the action. i have been building 4 ecallers and watching videos for the last month waiting to head up to NE on the 28th of FEB. its killing me wondering if there will be a snow line or we will be too late. im not going to get any sleep for the next few weaks thats for sure.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

How many snow geese are there in missouri right now. or where ever you are hunting tomorrow??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont have to get antsie, ive BEEN antsie.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Walking around outside today was a harsh reminder that winter is certainly not done with just yet. Monday was just a little tease. I'm excited for it, but at the same time gear wise I'm not ready. Once I am though, the anticipation is going to be ug-a-ly.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah I know what you mean being outside Monday with that 40 degree temp and that strong south wind really made you think about snow goose season.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Sd snow goose killer,
There are 413,763 snow geese in Missouri right now. However, a couple keep flyin' back and forth between Missouri and Kansas so that number fluctuates on a daily basis.

Calisnowhunter,
Year in and year out,Nebraska's prime time is mid-late Feb. thru mid March. You'll be fine. Not much snow on the ground here as we had a pretty good melt before this last cold snap. Plus,there are a few here already. :wink:

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm jealous for my friends who are hunting Missouri on Friday...it seems so far out considering the weather.

I'm finding myself thinking about it daily


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I am glad to see that I am not the only that already has the itch to go out and shoot a few. My wife keeps asking me why I am going "bang, bang, bang, bang, Dam it I missed again!!!" in my sleep. I got it so bad I am even jonesing in my sleep!!! The wife says if I keep this up I will be sleeping in the spare bedroom until season starts. I don't ever remember having it this bad and this early before.

Keep us filled in on your season and where the birds are Good luck to those of you who's season starts tomorrow!!!! Make sure and give us a report, and some details of the hunt. I really need a fix even if it is vicariously throuhg others.

Thanks JD


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

As a new member to the spring snow goose hunting, I have caught the bug big time!! I come to this sight religiously to see whats happening. Being new at the game I am just following everyones lead. I guess that includes the symptoms like sleep loss and lack of concentration. I cant wait!!! :strapped:


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

i go the itch real bad i can't wait till i hear those sqeeks all day long and that feeling when my dog brings back a nice looking bird or if im lucky maybe a band. Good luck to who is all going out :beer:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Went through every decoy Sunday, had the ecaller going and am ready minus the shells. Spent every night this week compiling a new ecaller sound track as well.

Like a goose.........I can tell something is coming.......north!


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well boys only about 8 more hours before the funnells begin over the tops of us. I saw were someone posted that Mo is holdin 413,000. I can assure you that they are not around us. We are holding enough to hunt but its nowhere near that number.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If Missouri gets all the snow predicted today, it may hinder the beginning of the spring season for them.

Alex


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

just getting the decoys ready and i can't wait until they come up but it is still awhile to wait


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

well boys, its snowing like crazy right now in columbia missouri, started about 10:30, id say the majority of the state is gonna get a blanket of it before its over, up to 8 inches in alot of areas


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well boys started the season off. We are completely covered with snow. Started about 3 hours into the hunt. Broke in all the new FB today and the new mp3 snow call that Chris made, and man what a site. The snow will probably hurt us but as of now the geese are still holding here. Will see what happens tommorow.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

B20XD said:


> Well boys started the season off. We are completely covered with snow. Started about 3 hours into the hunt. Broke in all the new FB today and the new mp3 snow call that Chris made, and man what a site. The snow will probably hurt us but as of now the geese are still holding here. Will see what happens tommorow.


Must have easily killed over 100 of them with your Avery FB's and the snow coming down..... :wink: 

Easy boys... just having a little fun


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Heavy Hitter
Must have easily killed over 100 of them with your Avery FB's and the snow coming down..... :wink: :D
Easy boys... just having a little fun[/quote said:


> Now see, this is the same crap that got the other thread blocked...absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Seriously B20XD, did you guys get any birds? Or was it just a typical first time outing where you get all set up and make sure that everything was working well so that next time your really ready for them? Did you guys get any shooting at all? Let us know how you did today.

Thanks JD


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

echoXLT said:


> Now see, this is the same crap that got the other thread blocked...absolutely ridiculous!


Had I not added the wink and smile... and told you that I was stirring the pot than yes you would be correct.

A bit touchy are we? Relax as it was in jest....


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, OK, just drop it already, who cares anyway this thread is about hunting geese not head hunting!!! I got cabin just as bad as the rest of you, just try to civil to each other it is only another 6 weeks and we will be outside on a regular bases, hopefully with any luck hunting snows with our new and old buddies!!! This thread is about being anties to get out and go do some goose hunting this spring, and how your feeling right now, and about the anticipation of the up coming opener. So share that with us instead of the wise cracks, please.

Thanks JD


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Aw the time of year when migration reports make the world go round, its good to see we are getting close. It could be just me but if I see a picture of a big pile of birds somebody has shot this spring I'm gonna have to wear a bib so I don't drool on myself. :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

B20XD and I had a good first hunt of the year.  Had a lot of geese feet down but had the blinds set up a little wrong and they were trying to back door us quite a bit but we knew they might because we tried to set up for two different winds. As far as numbers go we ended up with 25 or so. The snow hurt us quite a bit today and tomorrow will be tough but should get some migrators for Sun, Mon, with temps rising to near 60. This weather has been like a rollercoaster.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

cant wait for them to start getting up into iowa


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

February just sounds like saying snow geese to me. I am just itching to get at some snows


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

finally got to bed at 4:30 in the morning. i couldn't fall alseep, so i started drawing out plans on how i wanted to try to set out my decoys. i also already made a list of 65 things i don't want to forget when i go down there. I live in Central Minnesota, But we go to SD to hunt them. I also started watching all my waterfowl movies again.... BAD IDEA. and if anyone has the Zink movie "Gone for the season" , Just watching that snow goose hunting at the end is enough to make u lie awake at night... just counting the minutes....


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

got my decoys ready and displayed them in the yard to see how they looked
they could not come any sooner :x


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The words "spring hunting" and feb. are not in my vocabulary. It has warmed up to a balmy minus 44C here today. Has anyone drew blood yet on the 08 spring hunt?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

My wife and teenage kids say that I am mental when I set up decoys in the yard and play with the e-caller, now my 4 year old soon to be 5 says, " dad that is so cool, can we do it again tomorrow?" So basically I guess that when it comes to hunting snows and blues especially in the spring, I have the giddiness of a 5 year old. Makes a man wonder doesn't it. I have seen some of the photos of the home made e-callers and I am going to re-work mine to make it simpler, based off of some of the ideas I have seen on here, so to all that have displayed photos, THANKS!!!

Later JD


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Antsie? I keep having the same dream where I'm in the middle of a huge push and I've forgotten my decoys and e-callers..........3 times...........


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Went out scouting today and the snow pushed almost all of our geese south of us but they should be right back by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I've been coyote huntin to try to get my mind off the snows but its kinda hard not to get anxious


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Yah Scott ice fishing is not cutting it anymore either, I got to get out the stuff and go through it again and make triple sure that I am ready for when they do get up there.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I really got the bug bad, i can't stop thinking about hunting snows. Have to admit this will be only my 3rd season decoying snows but had some really good hunts the last 2 seasons and this will be my first season with my own big spread (I mean a spread bigger than 120 deeks). All the decoys have been put together and now i am in the process of sanding down all my snow and blue sillosock heads and painting them with the UV paint. Plus, I am almost finished my second e-caller as well. I am hooked and can't stop buying decoys :lol:. Its a good thing i'm single cause if i had a wife or gf she would have probably divorced me or broke up with me due to my obsession :beer: . I thought i was going to start the season with 300 but now i'm up to 450 and possibly making around 50 snow floaters. Good luck to all you guys this season, and can't wait for the snows to hit NE. There lots of dark geese in the platte valley so going to hit our flooded corn field with my dad and brother this weekend, should be good!


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Yesterday, had report of couple of flocks near York. Today, wife of a friend told me she saw a few, plus some dark ones. This friend is the farmer where we are going to start hunting. X
The farmer and his son(s) and nephews will probably hunt with us some. It will be a good time had by all. 
Won't be long, and we will have huntable numbers. Just hafta wait. Dave


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Takem1-

What part of the state are you hunting?


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

southern missouri


----------

